# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  terreno inversionistas

## adomar

*​* 
Hola, tengo terreno en SJL jicamarca 1500 mt2, a 100 mt del mercado mayorista Hugo Cervantes Minaya,, en la zona hay tallerers, depósitos, colegios, etc,, listo para invertir,, si le interesa me avisa por este medio al terrenoantonio@hotmail.com fono 975428170.. para coordinar visita al terreno,, saludos,, https://www.facebook.com/10485207985...5568542856924/Temas similares: terreno para comercio e inversionistas terreno para ganaderos  inversionistas,, terreno para agro industriales . inversionistas TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA TERRENO PARA INVERSIONISTAS 1500 MT2 LIMA SJL JICAMARCA

----------

